# Βραβείο Νόμπελ Ειρήνης 2015



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Ποιος από τους 273 υποψήφιους θα πάρει σήμερα Παρασκευή το άλλο μεγάλο βραβείο Νόμπελ, εκείνο που δίνει η Επιτροπή των Πέντε που διορίζει το Νορβηγικό Κοινοβούλιο; Θα αναφερθώ σε ένα αουτσάιντερ, μια εφημερίδα, την Novaya Gazeta, η οποία ιδρύθηκε με χρήματα που συνόδευαν το Νόμπελ του Γκορμπατσόφ. Από τη Wikipedia:

*Novaya Gazeta* (Russian: Новая газета, translated as New Gazette) is a Russian newspaper well known in its country for its critical and investigative coverage of Russian political and social affairs. Six Novaya Gazeta journalists, including Yury Shchekochikhin, Anna Politkovskaya and Anastasia Baburova, have been murdered since 2001, in connection with their investigations.

It is published in Moscow, in regions within Russia, and in some foreign countries. As of 2009, the print edition is published on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays; English articles on the website are published more erratically. Russian oligarch Alexander Lebedev and former Soviet President Mikhail Gorbachev own 39% and 10% of the newspaper, respectively, and the paper's staff controls the remaining 51% of shares. [...] In 1990, Mikhail Gorbachev used the money he earned with his Nobel Peace Prize to help set up the Novaya Gazeta in 1993 and purchase its first computers. [...]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novaya_Gazeta​


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 9, 2015)

Τη μία μέρα Αλεξιγέβιτς και την άλλη Νόβαγια Γκαζέτα; Δεν θα ήταν κάπως υπερβολική η δόση; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν την ανέφερα σαν πρόβλεψη, αλλά μια βόλτα στους μπούκηδες (και εφόσον καταλαβαίνω τι βλέπω) λέει ότι έχει ανέβει στη δεύτερη θέση, κάτω από τη Μέρκελ, με τον Πάπα στην τρίτη. Που σημαίνει ότι για τους στοιχηματίες η δόση δεν είναι υπερβολική!


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Η ανακοίνωση του Νόμπελ Ειρήνης θα γίνει στις 11:30 ώρα Ελλάδας (μπορείτε να την παρακολουθήσετε εδώ) από την πρόεδρο της Πενταμελούς Επιτροπής Κάσι Κούλμαν Φίβε (Kaci Kullmann Five — Φίβε είναι το όνομα του συζύγου της, δεν είναι κάτι σαν τους Dave Clark Five  ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2015)

Ο Πούτιν θα είναι υποψήφιος του χρόνου;


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Αν έχει λύσει το μεσανατολικό, θα είναι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Και το βραβείο Νόμπελ Ειρήνης 2015 απονέμεται στο Κουαρτέτο της Τυνησίας.



The Tunisian National Dialogue Quartet has been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for its role in helping the country's transition to democracy.

Announcing the prize, the chairman of the Nobel committee said the group had made a "decisive contribution to the building of a pluralistic democracy" after the 2011 revolution.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34485865


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2015)

Και το βραβείο απονέμεται συνολικά στο τυνησιακό εθνικό κουαρτέτο διαλόγου (τέσσερις ΜΚΟ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Αιφνιδιάστηκαν όλοι. Και γίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση με την κυρία Φίβε, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω λέξη από τα νορβηγικά τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2015)

Λιγοστά πρώτα στοιχεία στη *Βικιπαίδεια*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Είναι φανερό ότι ήθελαν να αναδείξουν ένα θετικό πρότυπο της Αραβικής Άνοιξης, που τόσο αρνητικά εξελίχθηκε σε άλλα μέρη του ισλαμικού κόσμου.


----------

